# Pellet vs conventional



## Get your meat llc (Nov 12, 2021)

I've recently been forced to switch to a pellet style smoker and the clear summer sausage casing instead of my wood smoker and mahogany casings. No matter what I do I can't get these casings to pull clean. Has anyone ran into this? What did you to to solve this?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 12, 2021)

Pull Clean off the Stuffing Horn? Have you tried a smaller horn or next size up casing?...JJ


----------



## Get your meat llc (Nov 12, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Pull Clean off the Stuffing Horn? Have you tried a smaller horn or next size up casing?...JJ





chef jimmyj said:


> Pull Clean off the Stuffing Horn? Have you tried a smaller horn or next size up casing?...JJ


Oh yeah! This is my 14th batch. I literally hate this camp chef xxl. I've even went as far as replacing the whole auger system. Right now I'm going to the way I do it on my conventional but have to wedge the door open so the heat is under 150 but keep getting a flame out on this thing. Im at a loss.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 12, 2021)

I don't have a Camp Chef so that I can't help with. Other members will be more helpful...JJ


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 12, 2021)

What temp is your smoker "actually with a digital thermometer" running at? If over the 180°, you may be getting fat out which is possibly making your casing stick after cooling.


----------

